# Brewing Water - Great website for info & knowledge



## Ducatiboy stu (12/1/16)

Found this site.

Excellent info on brewing water.

Although it is US based, the info is applicable 

https://sites.google.com/site/brunwater/water-knowledge


----------



## nosco (12/1/16)

The spread sheet is excellent. Very detailed but pretty involved. Ive just downloaded the last City West water report but haven't entered it into the spreadsheet yet. My pH meter is on its way. Hopefully my beer quality will go up a notch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/1/16)

MAn, there is some good stuff in that page

*2.5.3 Acids - *Acids can be an important component in brewing water adjustment. Acids come in solid and liquid forms and all add hydrogen protons (H+) to the water and move pH lower. Acids also add their unique anion to the water. Frequently, the anions have distinctive flavor that may compliment or degrade beer flavor when they are present in beer at levels above their taste threshold. Some acids are more perceptible in beer than others. 

*Phosphoric* acid is more difficult to perceive in beer since beer contains similar phosphatic compounds. It is typically the most flavor-neutral acid used in brewing.
*Hydrochloric* and *Sulfuric* acids can add chloride or sulfate ions that may be desirable in the flavor profile. 
*Citric*, *Malic*, and *Tartaric* acids can add fruity or estery perceptions to the beer. 
*Lactic* and *Acetic* acids can impart their unique flavor to beer. Lactic is smooth while Acetic is pungent.


----------



## nosco (12/1/16)

I got some phosphoric to brew with but no pH meter yet  Ill have to give the site another read. I thought you would have known about that a long time ago Stu?


----------



## dblunn (13/1/16)

That's mabrungard's website. He has a great spreadsheet too.


----------



## rude (13/1/16)

Brun Water is great & for a small donation you can get the upgraded version


----------



## nosco (13/1/16)

It says for a minimum donation but i couldnt see what the minimum was


----------



## nosco (16/1/16)

I gave a a $10 US donation ($15 AU) last night and got the v3.4 this morning via email B) Haven't had a look yet. It'd be nice to use it for my brew this Sunday but I don't think ill have time to fill it out with the new water report.


----------

